# knife making ??



## lewis850 (May 27, 2011)

im thinking of making a knife for hunting ?? im sure someone has just joined who makes knifes for a living ?? i would just like a word with them


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

I too want to make one


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

well, I don't make them for a living, ( I don't make them much at all anymore) but I could most likely answer most questions a newbie knifemaker might have. There are several other experienced knifemakers on here who can correct me if I make too much of a mistake. What info were you looking for?


----------

